# Shock natural BFP and tummy bug.



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi. 

I was wondering if you can tell me whether Diorlyte (sp?) is safe to use in early pregnancy? I've scrolled back 15 pages and can't see a relevant post....sorry if you have been asked this before!!! I have no idea how far gone I am as have never had a period after having my LO through IVF 9 months ago. I have contracted a tummy bug and am struggling keeping anything down. 

Many thanks. 

XxxxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As long as it is the rehydration sachets you are talking about then that is fine - they are just salts, sugar and you add water.


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes it's the sachets. Thank you for your reply. And I've just seen in your signature....brilliant news, well done 

XxxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------

